# At it again! 2nd Bumblebee to #268 at Gunnison



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Simple bash. Took the Bachmann C-19 Bumblebee movie version and turned it into a close C-16 #268 at Gunnison. Haven't figured out a way to do the numbering.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Finished for now till I start the weathering process...someday.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I really like how this came out! I have been wanting to get the C-19 bumble bee for a while, but really wanted a 268, so now I have an idea  what did you do to the domes and headlight to make them correct?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey Thanks! You can get the bumblebees cheaper too for some reason. I used both a Bachmann Sand Dome top from a K-27 and a Steam dome top from a 2-8-0 Connie bought from the website. And the Headlight is an brass Accucraft #268 can get from the website too.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

so its the original domes with just tops and paint, nice  I want to do this myself now. the bumble bee is the next loco on my list I think, so ill have to get the parts as well when I do


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Yep sure is...simple.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Have to do a little trimming/sanding on the sand dome top's bottom but nothing complicated. Then take off all them including the generator and bell.. paint, add striping. Then paint the pilot.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

fantastic work! ok a couple more questions lol, where did you find the replacement 268 decals for the cab, and what is the shade of yellow/orange you used to match the original?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Ordered the decal rub on ones from ozark miniatures in 1/24 scale. But someone on eBay has the water slide style right now. And the paint is Polly Scale D&RGW yellow #414257 ...wasn't easy to find


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

That was the one that was the closest to match both the Bachmann and Accucraft colors I could find. So they would blend together good without repainting the whole loco and tender.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks great!

Later,

K


----------

